# [GENTOO] Installation pour un n00b (terminée, enfin presque)

## Tony Clifton

Bonjour,

Ca fait trois mois que je suis passer à linux (sur une Mandrake 10) et je souhaiterais passer à une autre distribution. J'ai essayé les distribs Suse et Fedora 2 mais je les trouve bof bof. C'est pourquoi je voulais essayer une distrib un peut plus "sauvage".

Cependant je possède une carte mère Asus A7V600 avec du serial ata (Via VT8237) et du Gigabit (3Com 940) et je trouve très peu de distib compatible avec ma mobo (j'ai essayer la slackware 10 et la debian mais je n'ai pas réussi à les installer).

C'est pourquoi je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible d'installer une Gentoo sur une carte mère de ce type avant d'imprimer tout le manuel d'installation.

Merci.Last edited by Tony Clifton on Tue Jul 13, 2004 9:09 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## neysx

Perso, je n'en sais rien, mais selon ce message, ça marcherait.

En ce qui concerne le sata, j'ai pas cherché, mais le noyau supporte les 3c940. Avec mon 2.6.7, j'ai

```
 Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support

 CONFIG_SK98LIN:                                                                                      

 Say Y here if you have a Marvell Yukon or SysKonnect SK-98xx/SK-95xx compliant Gigabit Ethernet Adapter. The following adapters are supported by this driver:                                                                                  

- 3Com 3C940 Gigabit LOM Ethernet Adapter

...
```

----------

## Macdir

Salut,

j'ai récemment aider un copain à installer Gentoo avec une carte Asus P4C800 Deluxe, ça a été dur avec le Sérial-ATA...

Un conseil : suie le guide d'installation présent sur ce site il est très bien fait, mais fait ceci au moment indiqué( par moi) :

1) chapitre 6, point a :

juste après avoir changé d'environnement tu ne sauras plus accéder à ton disque si c'est un Sata, car il sera sur /dev/hde, donc pour pouvoir y accéder tu dois faire : 

```
cd /dev

MAKEDEV hde

cd /

```

2) chepitre 7, point c :

Après pour la configuration du kernel, surtout n'active rien du tout de scsi, ne choisis aucune option scsi, du kernel ni même les controlleurs Sata, dans la partie scsi n'active rien du tout.

Comme ca ton disque dur sera reconnu en tant que /dev/hde au redémarage

Et normalement là ca devrait fonctionner correctement...

Voilà comment j'ai fait.

En ce qui concerne la conncetion internet, qd tu es sur le live CD fais :

```
modprobe sk98lin

net-setup eth0

```

Pour avoir le support de l'adapteur 3com940 dans le kernel tu dois choisir dans les options :

```
Device Drivers  ---> Networking support  ---> Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  ---> <*> Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support 

```

Et alors ton adapteur ethernet sera reconnu.

Bonne chance pour l'install. 

<troll>

Gentoo c'est THE distrib, c'est LFS moins les embarrats de la gestion des dépendances :p.

En plus selon un sondage Gentoo c'est la distribution préférée des Geeks  :Very Happy: 

</troll>

----------

## Tony Clifton

OK merci.

Bon il ne me reste plus qu'a DL un liveCD, imprimer le manuel et le plus gros point l'installer.

J'aurais surement encore besoin de votre aide pour l'install, mais ça va je suis en vacance donc j'ai pas mal de temps pour me consacrer à ce dernier point (j'espère qu'une semaine suffira).

Merci.

Là ça y est je vais bientôt devenir un vrai geek.

----------

## Macdir

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> OK merci.
> 
> Bon il ne me reste plus qu'a DL un liveCD, imprimer le manuel et le plus gros point l'installer.
> 
> 

 

Le manuel est consultable via un navigateur web console depuis le liveCD, tu n'es pas obligé de l'imprimer...

Tu dois juste noter la procédure pour avoir internet que je t'ai décrite  :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> OK merci.
> 
> Bon il ne me reste plus qu'a DL un liveCD, imprimer le manuel et le plus gros point l'installer.
> 
> J'aurais surement encore besoin de votre aide pour l'install, mais ça va je suis en vacance donc j'ai pas mal de temps pour me consacrer à ce dernier point (j'espère qu'une semaine suffira).
> ...

 

Si tu prend le stage 3 il faut environ 1 heure si tu n'a pas de problèmes et que t'y va tranquille. Les autres sont un peu plus long mais j'ai le sentiment que tu vas tenter le stage 1...

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> Là ça y est je vais bientôt devenir un vrai geek.

 

Ouaip ben y'a encore pas mal de boulot  :Wink:  Il faut plus qu'une install de gentoo pour ça.

----------

## Tony Clifton

Effectivement Pachacamac, je vais tenté de l'installer à partir du stage 1 (enfin si j'y arrive).

Pour le temps d'installe il me faut déjà 2heures pour compiler kde (libs + base) alors avec le reste ça va durer longtemps. Par contre une petite question que je me pose : comment on fait pour installer gcc et make ? on installe directement les binaires ?

Pour finir disons que l'install de la Gentoo est un gros point qui me manque pour être un geek.

@+

----------

## PabOu

environnement complet de compilation + glibc = bootstrap ;) c'est là que va s'installer gcc et compagnie

----------

## tsuki-yomi

lol 2 heures pour compiler KDE c'est le reve moi il me faut une 12 ene d'heure j'ai un athlon 1800xp .

sinon comme toi je suis un nouveau venu j'ai 6 mois de linux derriere moi et encore moins de Gentoo et pour avoir essayé pas quelques une des autre distrib je prefaire la Gentoo, ca marche tous simplement mieux, c'est clair que c'est long a installé et parfois un peut dur mais ont est tres bien  aider par la doc en francais (quand on oubli pas de lire une ligne   :Wink:  ), et puis si vraiment un probleme subsiste le forum est tres bon, franchement j'ai toujours trouvé une reponse dedans.

et puis les competence viennent avec le temps, ma premiere install d'alsa il m'a fallu 1/2 journée, ma 2eme 30 heure   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nemerid

 *tsuki-yomi wrote:*   

> ps, ma premiere install d'alsa il m'a fallu 1/2 journée, ma 2eme 30 heure  

 

Sauf que 30 heures, ça fait une journée et demie  :Smile:  mdr

----------

## Beber

j'ai mi une semaine et demi la première fois  :Very Happy: 

voulait pas faire de connerie :s

----------

## Hammerhead2048

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> OK merci.
> 
> Bon il ne me reste plus qu'a DL un liveCD, imprimer le manuel et le plus gros point l'installer.
> 
> 

 

Ou alors, si tu as la chance d'avoir un pocket PC (comme moi), tu peux le mettre dans le pocket et le lire en même temps que l'installation. C'est hyper pratique.

Sinon, j'ai juste une petite question, j'ai bousillé tout mon système y'a quelques temps, et là, je viens de prendre la dernière version du guide d'installation, et ils indiquent de ne pas mettre -march=athlon-xp quand on a un AMD64 dans le make.conf, alors que dois-je mettre pour avoir les meilleures performances ? (parce qu'avant, ça marchait très bien, c'est juste un passage vers X.org qui a un peu foutu le bordel).

----------

## Tony Clifton

Hélas je n'ai pas la chance d'avoir un pocket PC

Sinon j'ai télécharger le liveCD minimal et je viens de l'essayer et ça y est les problèmes commencent.

Pour la carte réseau le "modprobe sk98lin" marche nickel. Mais je n'ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner le HD avec le noyau 2.4 (en bootant avec l'option gentoo), alors qu'il est reconnu avec le noyau 2.6 (en bootant avec l'option smp).

Dois-je faire l'install en utilisant le noyau 2.6, ou est-il possible de paramètrer le noyau 2.4 pour qu'il reconnaisse mon HD ?

Et j'ai aussi un deuxième problème, lorsque je boot avec le noyau 2.4 la pc plante lorsque je le reboot ou que je l'arrête.

----------

## ttgeub

perso je ne me poserai meme pas la question, le noyau 2.6 est la nouvelle norme. Le cd 2004.1 est buggé avec le noyau 2.4. pour l'insertion des modules ... et ainsi de suite donc tu boutes avec le noyau 2.6

----------

## fafounet

Depuis quand le noyau 2.6 est devenu la "nouvelle norme" ?

----------

## ttgeub

Je veux pas me lancer dans un troll, mais globalement l'informatique avance si tu stagnes c est que tu recules, il faut donc suivre càd suivre les versions. 

Il y a 8 versions stables du 2.6 (de 2.6.0 à 2.6.7) et je ne sais pas combien d'instables. Le noyau 2.6 est LA nouvelle norme car tout simplement c est la nouvelle version et que cette version a suffisament de background pour etre stable 

PS : Le seul moyen d'avancer c'est d'aller là ou il n'y a pas de doc, là ou il n'y a personne !

PS 2 : ce n'est que mon avis, je l'ai défendu mais je ne me lancerai pas dans une discussion sans fin sur le sujet

----------

## fafounet

Le noyau 2.6 a forcement moins de retour que le 2.4 (meme si je ne mets pas en doute ses qualites). Je ne suis pas sur que cela soit une majorite de personnes qui utilisent un 2.6 (difficile de faire un test ici car il y a une majorite de geeks donc bon).

Je dirai juste pour conclure (promis j´arrete de troller apres) que si le 2.6 etait une norme comment cela se fait-il que les derniers versions stables des kernels 2.2 et 2.0 datent d´il y a 5 mois ?

----------

## Pachacamac

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Le noyau 2.6 a forcement moins de retour que le 2.4 (meme si je ne mets pas en doute ses qualites). Je ne suis pas sur que cela soit une majorite de personnes qui utilisent un 2.6 (difficile de faire un test ici car il y a une majorite de geeks donc bon).
> 
> Je dirai juste pour conclure (promis j´arrete de troller apres) que si le 2.6 etait une norme comment cela se fait-il que les derniers versions stables des kernels 2.2 et 2.0 datent d´il y a 5 mois ?

 

Tout simplement parcequ'elles ont 5 mois. De quand date les dernières versions des 2.6 ? ...   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Merci d'avoir éditer le titre d'origine.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179Last edited by DuF on Thu Jul 08, 2004 9:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Macdir

Pour ce que je t'ai indiqué, j'ai tout fait en kernel 2.6, je ne saurai trop te conseiller de le prendre...

 *Quote:*   

> Je dirai juste pour conclure (promis j´arrete de troller apres) que si le 2.6 etait une norme comment cela se fait-il que les derniers versions stables des kernels 2.2 et 2.0 datent d´il y a 5 mois ?

 

Ces kernels datent d'y a 5 mois, car ils ont été une fois revu pour quelques bugs... Les révisions avant celles d'y a 5 mois, dataient de 2ans....

----------

## Angelion

Pour ce qui est des LiveCD Gentoo parfois buggués il faut rappeler que gentoo peut s'installer, comme bcp d'autres distro, depuis un linux déjà installé ou depuis un LiveCD.

Pour ceux qui s'ennuierait pdt l'install je ne saurai que leur conseiller d'installer depuis Knoppix, ca permet de surfer, jouer .... et d'avoir la doc d'install, héhé   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Je veux pas me lancer dans un troll

 

Ben si !  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> , mais globalement l'informatique avance si tu stagnes c est que tu recules, il faut donc suivre càd suivre les versions.

 

Explique moi ce qu'un 2.6 pourrait apporter à mon cht'i 486 qui ne supporte pas l'hyperthreading ni l'usb ni le sata ni le ... ?

Pour ton info, le 2.2 lui convient parfaitement !

Ce que tu énonces fait désagréablement penser au credo marketing de Redmond ...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a 8 versions stables du 2.6 (de 2.6.0 à 2.6.7)

 

Aucune de ces versions n'est stable. C'est la raison d'ailleurs de toutes ces versions depuis 6 mois !

Le 2.6 pourra être considéré comme stable lorsque les développements du 2.7 seront lancés.

Actuellement, les devs n'ont pas le temps d'entamer une nouvelle branche parce qu'ils sont justement en train de stabiliser le 2.6 d'arrache-pied.

Du reste, le 2.6 est tellement la nouvelle norme qu'il fait planter l'installation de toutes les distribs binaires qui l'utilisent (voir le cas Fedora, mais SuSE et Knoppix souffrent du même syndrôme - une histoire de géométrie des disques lors du partitionnement ...)

Que le 2.6 apporte tout un camion de nouveautés exaltantes, c'est  incontestable. Mais affirmer qu'il est stable et que c'est la norme, c'est malheureusement tout-à-fait prématuré !

Peut-être vers le 2.6.15 ou 2.6.25 ...

----------

## ttgeub

Nom de zeus, je reponds   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *ttypub wrote:*   Je veux pas me lancer dans un troll 
> 
> Ben si ! 
> 
> 

 

C'est pas ma faute, fafounet il a rien fait qu'à etre méchant  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   , mais globalement l'informatique avance si tu stagnes c est que tu recules, il faut donc suivre càd suivre les versions. 
> 
> Explique moi ce qu'un 2.6 pourrait apporter à mon cht'i 486 qui ne supporte pas l'hyperthreading ni l'usb ni le sata ni le ... ?
> 
> 

 

Absolument rien, je suis completement d'accord avec toi. A ta machine  ca ne lui apporte rien. En revanche dans le cas présent, c'est pour une nouvelle install sur une machine récente (cf premier post). Donc un 2.6 est tout à fait justifier du point de vu matériel et mon propos soulignait le fait que le 2.6 permet à la personne  de maintenir ses connaissances  à jour ....

 *Quote:*   

> Pour ton info, le 2.2 lui convient parfaitement !

 

Et pour ton info également, moi aussi j'ai une machine avec un 2.2, une autre avec un 2.4 et une derniere avec un 2.6 et gna gni et gna gna

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Que le 2.6 apporte tout un camion de nouveautés exaltantes, c'est  incontestable. Mais affirmer qu'il est stable et que c'est la norme, c'est malheureusement tout-à-fait prématuré 

 

Il est stable parce que tu n'a aucune chance ou presque le faire planter en tant qu'utilisateur. Et il est la norme, uniquement parce qu'il est la et que tu dois en tant qu'informaticien le connaitre ....

L'informatique n'est qu'une fuite en avant, celui qui s'arrete est déja mort ...

----------

## ghoti

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Il est stable parce que tu n'a aucune chance ou presque le faire planter en tant qu'utilisateur. 

 

Et bien si justement : le problème induit dans le cas du partitionnement peut ne pas t'apparaître immédiatement et exploser à la tête de l'utilisateur n'importe quand. Je ne dis pas que ce sera le cas mais le risque potentiel le rend instable de facto.

 *Quote:*   

> Et il est la norme, uniquement parce qu'il est la et que tu dois en tant qu'informaticien le connaitre ....

 

On peut s'intéresser à la nouveauté du moment sans pour autant que ça en fasse une norme. Ce qui est nouveau n'est pas nécessairement meilleur. On en a vu plein de ces concepts révolutionnaires qui ont lamentablement échoué dans les oubliettes. On ne nait pas "norme", on devient norme.

Le 2.6 une norme ? Aujourd'hui, certainement pas. Demain, probablement/sûrement ...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> L'informatique n'est qu'une fuite en avant, celui qui s'arrete est déja mort ...

 

Ca me fait toujours marrer toutes ces belles phrases électorales !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> On peut s'intéresser à la nouveauté du moment sans pour autant que ça en fasse une norme. Ce qui est nouveau n'est pas nécessairement meilleur. 

 

Windows n'est pas supérieure à Linux, pourtant il est LA norme et la prochaine version longhorm qui ne sera sans doute pas meilleure sera également LA norme. C'est une norme de facto ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   L'informatique n'est qu'une fuite en avant, celui qui s'arrete est déja mort ... 
> 
> Ca me fait toujours marrer toutes ces belles phrases électorales !  

 

Contrairement à un slogan électoral ce n'est pas une promesse, c'est ici un simple constat.

PS : sinon tu peux répondre ce que tu veux, je vais me coucher  :Wink:   Le troll poilu c'est marrant, mais on a viole la charte du forum en déviant ce post de son contenu originale. Pardon tgl, pardon ...  :Embarassed: 

PS2 : peux tu donné stp un lien sur ce probleme de partionement que je ne connaissais pas et que j'ai jamais eu malgre une dizaine de machines sous 2.6 ? Au moins le troll aura servit à quelque chose   :Wink: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Heu.....

J'ai dû poser une question de trop ??

----------

## ttgeub

LLLOOOOOOOOOOLLL, non ...

En revanche si tu dois poser une autre question créée un autre thread   :Razz: 

Au fait que vous considériez le noyau 2.6 comme LA norme ou non, je m'en fou comme de l'an 40. Mais au moins j'ai pu passer ma mauvaise humeur en répondant aux postes de ghoti   :Wink:   :Wink:  , ca distrait les trolls mines de rien ...

----------

## ghoti

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Mais au moins j'ai pu passer ma mauvaise humeur en répondant aux postes de ghoti    , ca distrait les trolls mines de rien ...

 

Heureux d'avoir pu te rendre service, mais au moins rassure-moi: ce n'est tout de même pas notre légère différence de point de vue qui est à l'origine de cette mauvaise humeur, hein, ce serait décidément trop c.n  :Question: 

Et pour répondre à la question de ton post précédent :  *Quote:*   

> PS2 : peux tu donné stp un lien sur ce probleme de partionement que je ne connaissais pas et que j'ai jamais eu malgre une dizaine de machines sous 2.6 ? Au moins le troll aura servit à quelque chose  

  Par exemple :

http://www.kerneltraffic.org/kernel-traffic/kt20040630_265.html#1

Il y a pas mal de littérature sur le sujet en ce moment mais je crois que ce lien résume la situation.

Note, c'est seulement avant-hier que je suis tombé sur le problème en voulant aider un pote qui se bagarrait avec SuSE9.1 et knx2hd.

D'après ces 2 distribs, son disque était complètement pourri.

Sachant que le copain était "w$-minded" jusqu'au trognon, j'ai pensé que ce serait trop facile de lui montrer que c'était billou qui lui mettait le binz, mais en voulant faire les mêmes manips que lui (strictement conformes RTFM !), je suis tombé exactement sur les mêmes problèmes (sur une plateforme semblable mais avec une config différente et surtout w$-free ! )

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de creuser mais à première vue, ce serait effectivement dû à (qt)parted qui ne serait pas encore "2.6-compliant".

C'est là où je me pose des questions puisque comme toi, j'utilise le 2.6 depuis plusieurs mois sans aucun problème (quoique chez moi, il s'agit d'un usage strictement privé, donc j'ai les coudées franches  :Wink:  )

Quand je te disais que la norme et la stabilité ... (mais ghoti arrête ce bon dieu de troll de m..de quoi c'est pas vrai à la fin ! )

Bon, je compte farfouiller un peu ce WE (l'hiver est doux cette année en Belgique ...  :Wink:  ) et j'essaierai le cas échéant de résumer mes (non-)résultats dans un nouveau thread ...

----------

## ttgeub

 *Quote:*   

> Heureux d'avoir pu te rendre service, mais au moins rassure-moi: ce n'est tout de même pas notre légère différence de point de vue qui est à l'origine de cette mauvaise humeur, hein, ce serait décidément trop c.n  

 

Non, non bien sur que non, j'étais de mauvaises humeur avant et j'ai défendu de façon véhémante un point de vu que je ne considère pas forcement comme tres juste aprés réflexion  :Wink: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Bon enfin, l'installation est terminée.

Finalement ce fut plus simple que ce à quoi je m'attendais, grace à la documentation qui est très bien réalisée.

J'ai quand même un (premier ?) problème avec lilo : j'ai activé l'option vga=795 mais je suis toujours en 640x480.

Sinon je n'est donc plus qu'à passer à l'installation de kde et compagnie. J'ai pas encore lu toutes la doc d'utilisation mais à ce que j'ai compris, il ne faut plus utiliser ./configure, make et make install pour installer un logiciel mais utiliser emerge ?

----------

## ghoti

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> Bon enfin, l'installation est terminée.

 

Hourra, il est des nôôôtres !   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 'ai activé l'option vga=795 mais je suis toujours en 640x480.

 

Tu pourrais poster ton /etc/lilo.conf ?

 *Quote:*   

> à ce que j'ai compris, il ne faut plus utiliser ./configure, make et make install pour installer un logiciel mais utiliser emerge ?

 

Exact, du moins pour tous les packages faisant partie de portage.

Exception notable : le kernel !

Mais pour celui-ci, tu as déjà pu voir comment ça fonctionnait !  :Wink: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Voila mon fichier lilo.conf :

boot=/dev/hde

prompt

timeout=50

default=gentoo

vga=795

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.7

	label=gentoo

	read-only

	root=/dev/hde5

other=/dev/hde1

	label=windows

Je pense que je n'ai pas dû activer le framebuffer dans le noyau, j'ai trouver ça dans le fichier conf du noyau :

# CONFIG_FB is not set

Dois-je le remplacer par :

CONFIG_FB=y

puis recompiler mon noyau avec make&&make modules_install et remplacer les fichiers dans /boot (comme décrit dans la doc d'install) ?

----------

## ttgeub

A priori oui, de toute facon sans le support du framebuffer c etait mort d'office   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Bon enfin j'ai compiler KDE, ça y est les gros problèmes commencent :

_ le premier problème est le son qui ne fonctionne pas pourtant lorsque je lance KMix il m'affiche bien que mon controleur est reconnue (AD1980)

_ ensuite j'ai des petits problèmes avec les drivers nVidia, mais j'ai vu qu'il y avait pas mal de posts concernant les cartes nVidia (je trouverais sûrement mon bonheur...)

_ ah j'allais l'oublier, KDE est en anglais alors que j'ai bien compilé le paquet i18n

et autrement j'ai quelques petites questions concernant l'installation de paquets :

_ comment installer une version supérieure à la version proposée lors d'un emerge (l'ebuild de la version supérieur étant présent)

_ comment emerger un paquet en utilisant des options pour la compilation (par exemple, compiler aMule avec l'option enable-webserver)

Bon ça doit être tout (ça fait déjà pas mal).

A part ces quelques problèmes je commence déjà à bien apprécier la Gentoo notament grace à sa rapidité (ça change de la Mandrake) et la facilité d'installation des paquets.

----------

## Gaug

Pour le son quelle systeme utilise tu OSS ou Alsa.

----------

## Tony Clifton

Pour le son j'utilise ALSA mais je viens de reconfigurer mes raccourcis claviers et le son était à zéro (le boulet...), mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi j'ai beaucoup moins d'option que sur la mandrake dans KMix (j'ai juste pcm, IGaim et Digital1).

----------

## Tony Clifton

Enfin si on peut appeler ça du son..., j'viens d'écouter quelques mp3 et le son est défformé, il y a quelques son en plus enfin bon....

Sinon je viens de me rappeler des autres problème que j'ai rencontré :

_ la molette de la souris ne marche pas

_ les touches claviers utilisant Alt Gr ne fonctionnent pas (sous kde)

_ les touches ayant des accents ne fonctionnent pas avec la ligne de commande

je vous remercie encore de m'aider (avec un boulet comme moi il y a du boulot).

----------

## Gaug

Pour la molette de la souri c'est dans le /etc/X11/XF86Config

tu dois modifier 2 ou 3 ligne comme ceci.

```

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

juste sa

----------

## Gaug

Pour le son avec Alsa pour AD1980

c'est le driver via82xx que tu dois utiliser

avec le codec ac97

et le midi port MPU-401

et vérifi si tu as coché l'émulation oss d'alsa

dans le Kernel.

----------

## Tony Clifton

J'ai activé toutes les options OSS dans la configuration d'ALSA (et OSS n'est pas activé) dans le kernel mais j'ai toujours des problèmes lors de la lecture de mp3. Je pense plutôt que le problème de son provienne du décodeur mp3.

----------

## Gaug

Pour changer la langue de ton systême pour le français

lis ceci:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118061&sid=076b1b1c803f6f2077b20ae768e5b25c

 c'est très bien expliquer   :Wink: 

----------

## Gaug

Pour la lecture des MP3 c'est quel programme que tu utilise

----------

## Tony Clifton

EXCELLENT, merci Gaug

je n'ai plus de problème de language, ni de clavier souris.

En ce qui concerne le problème de son, il est présent sur tous les lecteurs (amarok, XMMS, Noatun, Kaboodle).

Est-ce qu'ils utilisent tous le moteur aRts ?

----------

## Gaug

avec KDE il faut utiliser arts de préférence et

le mieux c'est de le spécifier dans ta variable USE dans ton

/etc/make.conf

pour xmms il faut emerge xmms-arts

après tu vas dans option>preference>E/S Audio plugin de sortie et tu choisie arts

----------

## Gaug

dans KDE

Centre de configuration>son & multimedia>système de sons 

 Général ,active le système sonore

 Matériel , Choisisser le périphérique audio : Advanced Linux Sound Architecture ,a place de détection automatique

----------

## Tony Clifton

Dans les choix je n'ai que :

_ Détection automatique

_ Pas d'E/S audio

_ OSS

_ Theaded OSS

Mais je n'ai pas ALSA.

----------

## Gaug

le E/S audio ces dans les options préférence de XMMS.

détection automatique il ya une flèche ver le bas et si tu as 

qu'un seul choix sa veut dire que tu n'as pas mi 'Alsa' dans 

tes USE flag dans ton /etc/make.conf avant de compiler KDE 

Avant de recompiler KDE lie se document.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

 voici un exemple de mes USE.

[/list]#

# Example:

USE="arts alsa avi cdr dga dvb dvd dvdr encode esd gif gdbm gstreamer kde jpeg i

mlib 3dnow mmx mozilla mpeg nas oggvorbis qt quicktime sdl svga opengl usb X gtk

 gnome videos xmms"

j'espère que sa t'aideras.

 :Wink: 

et voici la liste des variable USE

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xmlLast edited by Gaug on Tue Jul 13, 2004 11:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tony Clifton

OK merci encore.

Bon bah je vais profiter de la nuit pour recompiler tout ça.

----------

## Gaug

Bonne Nuit   :Wink: 

 il est juste 19:12 au Québec , Canada

 :Razz: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Je viens de finir ma réinstallation (ce fut plus long que prévu, à cause d'une barrette de ram qui a pris chaud), le plugin ALSA est présent mais le son des mp3 est toujours aussi nul.

----------

## Tony Clifton

J'viens de tester des mpc avec mppdec 1.95z2 et le son est nickel. Bon je vais continuer les tests

----------

## Gaug

si le son est bien sa veut dire que la carte de son va bien.

tu utilise Kde .va dans centre de configuration de kde >Système de son > Général .coche Activer le system sonore

 teste le son avec le bouton tester le son .

après dis moi si le son joue bien  :Wink: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Le test du son fonctionne bien, c'est juste pour la lecture de mp3 qu'il y a des problèmes (je caractériserais le son qui se rajoute à la musique par un petit "touik" qui change le rythme de la musique et c'est assez agacant).

----------

## Gaug

on dirait un ajustement a faire avec tes paramêtre de son

 ouvre kmix

et ajuste les paramêtre.

----------

## Tony Clifton

J'ai essayé mais ça ne change rien (ce n'est pas un problème de saturation, je pense plutôt à problème de décodage).

----------

## Gaug

alors éssai d'encoder avec ton système et après écoute le résultat

----------

## Tony Clifton

ouai c'est bon ça marche, merci.

Le seul problème c'est que j'ai un bon paquet de mp3 encodé avec lame en 256kb.

----------

## Gaug

emerge audacity 

avec tu peux modifier ,ouvrir ,et exporter tes fichier dans un autre

encodage ou même les exporter dans le même,se qui fait qu'il se 

réencode.

éssai voir si sa pourrais réglé ton problème.  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaug

avant de l'emerge mes ,nls ,dans ton USE dans /etc/make.conf

si tu veut l'avoir en français.

----------

## Tony Clifton

OK, merci.

Je testerais ça quand j'aurais le temps (le départ en vacance s'approche)

@+

----------

## Tony Clifton

Finalement j'ai eu le temps de tester sur quelques mp3 et ça a l'air OK.

----------

## Gaug

Bonne Vacance   :Laughing: 

----------

